# HDX is here!!!!



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

But I haven't opened it yet lol

I am excited but will wait until tomorrow since I won't be home tonight for awhile!!

Can't wait to join the Kindle addiction.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy for you.  Enjoy!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, do you like it?


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it so far! Haven't done much on it yet, been sick but so far it's great. 

Thanks


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Feel better soon! I'm glad you love it!


----------

